# What Kind of current do African Cichlids like?



## Fisherman89

I just am curious if i should pint my power head up or down? and lots of bubbles or less bubbles?


----------



## smellsfishy1

Considering you have cichlids from a lake they don't need a fast flowing river type current. 
You could point it up to break the water surface. This will help increase the exchange of co2 and o2 at the surface.
You could point it at the filter intake to increase the chances that poop and other material will be picked up by the filter.
Or you could point it towards any dead spot where filtration/water movement is limited.
As for the bubbles, if you like them that is fine, if you find you don't like them that is fine as well since the fish don't really need them either.


----------



## Guest

They don't seem to mind any current at all as long as the tank isn't turned into a whirl pool in my experience...

In fact sometimes I see my large haps play in the current by swimming against and with the return water jets...

~Ed


----------



## BumbleFish

Surface agitation is very important. Actually it's very very important. More important than creating a lot of current at all other levels of the tank. Some light current directed at the substrate can help keep it clear of settling detritus. I think this forum has outlined a technique for that in the articles section.

Lake species, as mentioned above, do not need much current. I have actually reduced the current in my Tanganyika tanks by fashioning longer spray bars with more holes, for instance. I aim these spray bars at the surface to help out gas the water. Great turnover with little current.

Excessive current may help exercise fish that have few other opportunities for activity but too much current can upset some species breeding behavior. During nocturnal hours, lake fish settle down and many will actually sleep. Excessive current could prevent this quiet time in some species.

Turn-over rates simply expose filter media to nitro-bacters. More the merrier. But blasting a tank with current should be thought through.


----------



## sjlchgo

I have a powehead that shoots current down the front glass. All the fish really enjoy "getting on the treadmill" and getting in some excercise. When they want to relax they simply move to the back of the tank or under the rocks.


----------



## kb3781

I agree with sjl....
I took the spraybar off the return from my canister filter so it is a pretty strong jet of water shooting straight down the back of the tank. There are a few fish that love to play in the jetstream. I guess it depends on the personality of the fish...some of them love it and some of them avoid it like the plague.


----------



## rancherlee

you have to remember that these are "rock fish" and that the wave action of a big lake like Malawi causes quite a bit of water movement in the rocks as the waves come in. Mine love playing in the current and I have 2 rocks piles setup, one below the AC110's and one out of the current on the other end of the tank, most love the pile under the AC110 waterfalls.


----------



## beaker99

I have three aqua clear 802 power heads (rated 400 gph) working on a UGF. Along with two cascade power filters tate 300gph. I have this running on a 120g tank with over 20 munba's, 5 tiger barbs, and three rosu barbs. I have driftwood and lots of racks to break up the current. I agree with everyone else the fish seem to love it and seem to be very health.


----------

